# Danio Roseus sick ? What is it ?



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

I have 4 Danio Rosues in my tank and have had them for 2 weeks now. I noticed one is very sick looking he has a hunch back.. doesnt swim at all just wiggles in a corner. Hes very thin looking and has 1 red blotch on each side. It looks like a bruse in a human almost.

I noticed another one of the 4 danio's has this bruse also and it seems to be sticking out more too. However he swims around like the others and look healthy as far as weight goes. I have 19 fish in my tank and the ammonia is zero,nitrites are zero. Nitrates were 120 when i got them tested 3 days ago.

Thats because i had a big spike in nitrites and ammonia 3 weeks ago. Nitrites were purple meaning max on the chart, and ammonia was 2.0-3.0ppm. This was before i got all these fish tho. I have been doing water changes often at first once a day with prime and now once a week. 25-30% water changes. I even remoed my common pleco who was 5-6 inchs to big for my tank.

Any idea what this problem is ? Im starting to get worried now if 2 fish have it. Im thinking i should take the sick one out and give him a quick death im not sure

The fish i have are. I should note he was sick before i put those 9 neons in.

9x Neon tetra
4x Danio Rosues
2x Black widow tetra
1x Black neon tetra
3x Orange platy
2x Blue mickey mouse platy
1x Black striped yellow platy


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

how old is the tank and is it cycled?


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

Its cycled yes. Ammonia and nitrites were almost maxed out 3 weeks ago, now they are 0.00ppm, PH was 6.5, my nitrates were high tho 3 days ago when i removed my pleco they tested the nitrates and it was 120. Iv continued my daily water changes tho after i removed my 6 inch pleco from my 27g hex. They should be lower now with him gone and the water changes. Iv been using prime too.

The tank has been sitting in the same corner for a couple years now at least. However i did a totally clean out 3-4 weeks ago. Removed everything and the rocks ect. The water has been the same tho minus the 30-50% water change i did that day i cleaned it. Iv been doing 25% water changes everyday for a week once i did that and then every 2 days. Then once a week, however iv been once a day again the last 3 days to remove some nitrate.

Also my fish i got them like 1-2 weeks ago not when i was doing all the cycling and massive rock removal and stuff.


----------

